# Problema album della gnocca



## Dany20 (20 Agosto 2020)

Ho visto che la sezione album della gnocca è sparita da un po' di giorni e non capisco il motivo. Solo a me è successo?

Risposta QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/problema-album-della-gnocca-vt93066-post2112986.html#post2112986


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ho visto che la sezione album della gnocca è sparita da un po' di giorni e non capisco il motivo. Solo a me è successo?



ciò è grave. non la vedo neanche io.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2020)

*Stiamo facendo dei test ma è una sezione ormai oltre il limite per quella che (purtroppo) è la società di oggi. Alla società di oggi la donna come oggetto di bellezza non piace più. Basta una donna che si sposta il velo dal viso, e Google ti fa sparire come se niente fosse. 

Vedremo se si potrà reinserire, ma non promettiamo nulla. *


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2020)

L'unico modo per riaprire l'album della gnocca è cominciare a fare come la pubblicità della Calvinne Kleinne, tutte ciccione di colore.


----------



## Butcher (20 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'unico modo per riaprire l'album della gnocca è cominciare a fare come la pubblicità della Calvinne Kleinne, tutte ciccione di colore.



Ciccione trans di colore.
fixed


----------



## alexxx19 (20 Agosto 2020)

cioè praticamente va bene che le donne posino nude però non devono essere postate su internet 

ottimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Agosto 2020)

Dai, ci sono pur sempre i meravigliosi quadricipiti testosteronici delle calciatrici femminili.

Povera società...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2020)

neanche se inseriamo vladimir luxuria tra le voci?


----------



## Hellscream (20 Agosto 2020)

C'erano altri modi di dirmi di postare di meno


----------



## James45 (20 Agosto 2020)

E se apriamo una sezione "L'album degli gnocchi e altre ricette", inserendo nei post successivi alcuni spoiler relativi?

Per dire: ricette di "pappardelle alla putta.nesca" (che manco nelle ricette si può mettere, viene asteriscato!!), "gnocch_i_(*e*) alla romana", "tagliate_ll_(*tt*)e alla bolognese", sfi_l_(*g*)atino alle olive...


----------



## sette (20 Agosto 2020)




----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2020)

James45 ha scritto:


> E se apriamo una sezione "L'album degli gnocchi e altre ricette", inserendo nei post successivi alcuni spoiler relativi?
> 
> Per dire: ricette di "pappardelle alla putta.nesca" (che manco nelle ricette si può mettere, viene asteriscato!!), "gnocch_i_(*e*) alla romana", "tagliate_ll_(*tt*)e alla bolognese", sfi_l_(*g*)atino alle olive...



saltinmulo alla migniotta?


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Agosto 2020)

Manco più la figa tra poco. Castrazione chimica per tutti.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Stiamo facendo dei test ma è una sezione ormai oltre il limite per quella che (purtroppo) è la società di oggi. Alla società di oggi la donna come oggetto di bellezza non piace più. Basta una donna che si sposta il velo dal viso, e Google ti fa sparire come se niente fosse.
> 
> Vedremo se si potrà reinserire, ma non promettiamo nulla. *


Il mondo va sempre più a rotoli. Poveri noi. Società di finocchi.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dai, ci sono pur sempre i meravigliosi quadricipiti testosteronici delle calciatrici femminili.
> 
> Povera società...


Mammamia non farmi ricordare... Lo scorso anno quando, improvvisamente, tutti si sono ricordati del calcio femminile e per trasmettere le partite del mondiale su Rai UNO (non Rai 2, Rai 1 addirittura) non mandavano in onda Reazione a Catena che è uno dei pochi programmi che ormai guardo della tv generalista. Quando le hanno eliminate ho esultato. Bene, ora chiamatemi sessista  .


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2020)

Ma davvero? 

Oramai tutte le donnine si spogliano tramite servizi come patreon e onlyfans ma noi non possiamo guardare? 

Instagram ormai è un bordello in piena regola e poi qui per qualche tetta di fuori, sotto spoiler tra l'altro, ci si deve far problemi?


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma davvero?
> 
> Oramai tutte le donnine si spogliano tramite servizi come patreon e onlyfans ma noi non possiamo guardare?
> 
> Instagram ormai è un bordello in piena regola e poi qui per qualche tetta di fuori, sotto spoiler tra l'altro, ci si deve far problemi?



Purtroppo sul web c'è la dittatura di Google. Anche i social censurano molto, comunque.


----------



## Raryof (20 Agosto 2020)

Pensare che i primi tempi sull'internette era una continua ricerca di video divertenti, chat e pornazzi scaricati tramite programmini di allora, ora la tecnologia serve semplicemente per manipolare i naviganti, castrarli, quello che era uno svago, un passatempo, è diventato un mezzo per portare avanti pandemie o piani per cambiare la mentalità delle persone che cercano uno "svago" e se ci pensate con la pandemia hanno dato un altro bel colpetto in quel verso lì.
Comunque penso che Mw non rischierebbe nulla, al limite tirerebbero giù il sito se girasse qualche sex tape stile Belen come successe sulla vecchia piattaforma ma qui il rischio è zero, qualche tetta magari sotto spoiler e via.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Agosto 2020)

Se vi piacciono le donne siete dei nazi.

Se vi piacciono i gay trans siete di sinistra.


----------

